# Happy Chanukah !!!



## Nunty

חג אורים שמח!



HAPPY CHANUKAH!


​


----------



## danielfranco

Happy chanukah to you, too!
Hope you have a wonderful Festival of Lights.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Is this the first day/night?  I'll have to get the mennorah going then!

_Best Chanukah _
_wishes to all!_​ 
Elisabetta


----------



## maxiogee

Whatever floats your particular boat at this time of year, when the tide comes in may you paddle in the warm waters to your heart's content.

For my part I long for a good-old-fashioned stormy winter night, with lashings of lightning if possible, and a bitter wind. I shall curl up with a good book secure in the close-to-certain knowledge that I shall soon see snowdrops again and this old planet of ours is tipping me that little bit closer to the sun.

Light a candle (those in the northern hemisphere) and enjoy the gloom for a while. As you light it spare a thought for a separated/deceased loved one.


----------



## french4beth

Happy Hanukkah - get out the dreidl, light the candles, and enjoy the latkes & jelly donuts (and gelt, if you get lucky)!

Go Maccabees!


----------



## Sparrow22

french4beth said:


> Happy Hanukkah - get out the dreidl, light the candles, and enjoy the latkes & jelly donuts (and gelt, if you get lucky)!
> 
> Go Maccabees!


 
Latkes, dreidl !!!!!!!!! that takes me back to my childhood when we celebrated Chanuka (Januca) at school !!!!!!! (and to my bobe´s-(grandmother's) latkes mit zucker !!!!!!!!!!

(now, gelt is for adults )

*HAPPY JANUCA !!!!!!!!!!!!(*the Spanish spelling..... )


----------



## Masood

Happy Hannukah to my Jewish friends!
I'll be joining some of them to eat latkes and donuts at the local synagogue, and I'm muslim. All in the spirit of our shared humanity.


----------



## ElaineG

Happy Hanukkah everyone, and peace on earth.


----------



## maxiogee

What's with the Chanukah / Hanukkah difference?


----------



## Masood

maxiogee said:


> What's with the Chanukah / Hanukkah difference?


I believe it's just a difference in the pronunciation, the original Hebrew 'H' having a rasping sound like the 'ch' in 'loch.'


----------



## Nunty

It's not even a difference in pronunciation, just one of transliteration. Those who transliterate from the Hebrew _writing_ use H, while those (English speakers) who transliterate from their _pronunciation_ use Ch. As we've seen above, in Argentina it's a J. I used a Ch because my mother's family in the US spelled it that way.


----------



## Flaminius

A lot of light, peace, happiness; all interlaced with svivon and cakes!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡FELIZ  JANUCA  PARA  TODOS  MIS  QUERIDOS  AMIGOS  JUDIOS!!!  

Les deseo que celebren con mucha alegría el festival de las luces. Con un cariño muy especial para mis amigos judíos del foro (Sparrow22 y Ed-the-Editor) que ya son parte de mi familia.
Un abrazo para todos
Soledad


----------



## amikama

*!חג אורים שמח*
*Happy (C)Hanukah!*
*¡Feliz Januca!*​


----------



## Ekay1724

happy hannukah
I always spelled it with two n's...is that correct?


----------



## lsp

Ekay1724 said:


> happy hannukah
> I always spelled it with two n's...is that correct?


For better or worse, there is no right or wrong. In this thread alone we have Hannukah, Hanukkah, Hanukah, Chanukah and Januca, and they're all right!*
Happy Festival of Lights!*


----------



## PianoMan

חג שמח and Happy Hanukkah.  
3rd night of Hanukkah, is that the Night of Torah Study?
I know each night has a different significance, can't remember tonight's...

Well anyway, Maccabee pride!


----------



## amikama

PianoMan said:


> 3rd night of Hanukkah, is that the Night of Torah Study?
> I know each night has a different significance, can't remember tonight's...


 I've never heard of this custom before... 

The days of Hanukkah are simply called "First Candle", "Second Candle" and so on. Today's Fourth Candle, and at the evening it will be Fifth Candle.


----------



## Nunty

I wonder if it's a hassidic custom???


----------



## elroy

Nun-Translator said:


> It's not even a difference in pronunciation, just one of transliteration.


 Well - if I'm not wrong - in certain dialects there is a difference in pronunciation, because it's pronounced like the Arabic ح.  (This is of course also how most Arab Israelis pronounce it, but they're not native speakers.) 

Either way, happy 7anukah (yet another spelling ).


----------



## Josh_

It is interesting that the discussion of the English spelling came up, because that was actually one of the things that made me want to learn Hebrew.  I never understood why it would be spelled Chanukah if the 'c' was silent -- "why not leave out the 'c' all together?" I would ask myself.  Then I realized that the initial sound of the word was the harsh 'h' sound like the 'ch' in 'loch' or 'Bach' and then somehow that combination of letters got used as the English spelling of the word.  The reason it appears seems so strange, and why there is so much confusion about its pronunciation among people not familiar with the term, is that we are not used to the 'ch' combination with that sound used at the beginning of words.  Most people are familiar with 'loch' and 'Bach' and the respective pronunciation in those words, and see that the letters appear at the end of the word.  When 'ch' is used at the beginning of a word there are three sounds that come to mind -- 'ch' as in 'Charlie',  'sh' as in 'Charline' and 'k' as in character.  It is my contention that when viewed in isolation or in a previously unknown word someone's initial pronunciation of the 'ch' combination will be 'ch' as in 'Charlie'.  the 'sh' sound might also come to mind secondarily, but I highly doubt that the 'k' sound will be considered and the aforementioned harsh 'h' sound will not be thought of.  That, I believe, is what causes confusion.

I've thought about this too much.  Can you tell?

Anyway, Happy Hannukah!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I think it's "Hanouka(h)" or "Hanoucca" in French.
Anyway, hope this was happy for everyone.


----------



## Nunty

That's true, Elroy, but they would not be likely to write the word in English transliteration to begin with.


----------



## Mate

Soledad Medina said:


> ¡FELIZ JANUCA PARA TODOS MIS QUERIDOS AMIGOS JUDIOS!!!
> 
> Les deseo que celebren con mucha alegría el festival de las luces. Con un cariño muy especial para mis amigos judíos del foro (Sparrow22 y Ed-the-Editor) que ya son parte de mi familia.
> Un abrazo para todos
> Soledad


Muy bonito Soledad. Y del *gaucho judío* naides se acuerda


*Triste la fiesta 'el paisano*

*nacido en Mar del Plata*

*¿Creen que su corazón de lata*

*no merece ni una mano?*


*!!!Feliz Januca para todos!!! (hasta para una que yo sé )*



Mateamargo, el renegáu (con sidra y pandulce)


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querido y admirado Mateamargo, te aseguro que no sabía que eres judío.  ¡Primera noticia! De haberlo sabido te hubiera incluido en la felicitación con muchísimo gusto.  Pero como bien dice el viejo refrán "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena", así que aquí va mi felicitación de 

¡Feliz Januca con mucho cariño para el gaucho judío más simpático y pintoresco de WordReference!!!

Me has hecho reír con esos versos tan cómicos.  
Recibe un afectuoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## borgonyon

Last night was the first day/night of Hanukkah, so Hannukkah Sameach!


----------

